# Killington 1/14-16



## steamboat1 (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll be around Wed.-Fri. if anyones interested. My mom & pop are coming up too, 87 & 85 years old respectively. They won't be skiing unfortunately, wish they still could.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll be around Wed.-Fri. if anyones interested. My mom & pop are coming up too, 87 & 85 years old respectively. They won't be skiing unfortunately, wish they still could.


Only got to ski a 1/2 day on Thurs. afternoon. After 5hrs on the road Wed. morning my timing belt broke on my Subi just as I was going over Sherburne Pass near Pico. Spent the rest of the day at the Subaru dealer in Rutland. Took car service to our lodge & met up with my parents, thank god they were up this week. My car is still in VT. at the dealer. Besides a new timing belt the car needs a valve job. I'm very lucky the entire engine wasn't fried. My mechanic in NY has a problem since I just put a new timing belt in the car 2 weeks ago doing preventive maintenance so something like this didn't happen. He's going to pay me over 2 grand for the cost of repairing the car in VT. That's about what he charged me for doing the preventive maintenance, new belts, hoses, front struts & bearings. I'll have to get back up to VT. sometime this week to pick up the car.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 18, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> ...
> He's going to pay me over 2 grand for the cost of repairing the car in VT. That's about what he charged me for doing the preventive maintenance, new belts, hoses, front struts & bearings. I'll have to get back up to VT. sometime this week to pick up the car.


I will be very curious to hear if your dealer pays off without a trip to small claims court.  Please post follow-up. Alternatively, if you paid for it on certain credit cards, call them and stop payment.


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Only got to ski a 1/2 day on Thurs. afternoon. After 5hrs on the road Wed. morning my timing belt broke on my Subi just as I was going over Sherburne Pass near Pico. Spent the rest of the day at the Subaru dealer in Rutland. Took car service to our lodge & met up with my parents, thank god they were up this week. My car is still in VT. at the dealer. Besides a new timing belt the car needs a valve job. I'm very lucky the entire engine wasn't fried. My mechanic in NY has a problem since I just put a new timing belt in the car 2 weeks ago doing preventive maintenance so something like this didn't happen. He's going to pay me over 2 grand for the cost of repairing the car in VT. That's about what he charged me for doing the preventive maintenance, new belts, hoses, front struts & bearings. I'll have to get back up to VT. sometime this week to pick up the car.




Did the belt actually break or was it the tensioner? Very very rare for a belt like that to snap, a lot of mechanics forget about the tensioners. As much as I like my Volvo I hate interference engines. I can't believe it is only 2k for the new belt and valve job. To take the head off and do the valves you're generally looking at almost double that. I would also be worried about the tops of the pistons. Good luck with it. Sorry to hear.

Does yours have the pos paper head gaskets too?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tin said:


> Did the belt actually break or was it the tensioner? Very very rare for a belt like that to snap, a lot of mechanics forget about the tensioners. As much as I like my Volvo I hate interference engines. I can't believe it is only 2k for the new belt and valve job. To take the head off and do the valves you're generally looking at almost double that. I would also be worried about the tops of the pistons. Good luck with it. Sorry to hear.
> 
> Does yours have the pos paper head gaskets too?


Belt was shredded. They mentioned that some mechanics don't know how to do the tensioning properly. Besides that one of the pulleys that the belt goes around was loose. Also there was a guard on top that was completely missing. They had to tear down the engine before they could even determine whether it was repairable ($650). They told me the pistons are good & that's the reason it's repairable. If the pistons were shot I was looking at having to buy a new engine. Before they even tore down the engine they told me there was only a 20%-30% chance that the engine would be repairable. That's a chance I had to take or I could just throw away the car. I already spoke to my mechanic in NY & he said he would make good on the repair cost. I have no idea what type of head gaskets were in the car. Yes I was quoted $2200 for the total cost of the repair

Despite my misfortune it could have been a lot worse. I was already close to my destination when it happened. I could have been in the middle of nowhere since I took the Taconic Pkwy up. There was a Subaru dealership only 10 miles from where I broke down. Like I mentioned my parents were up so I had a way of getting around & getting home. I'm usually by myself up there during the week. Yeah it sucks that it happened since I did all I can to avoid a situation like this but like I said it could've been a lot worse.


----------

